# Could use some input from you HLCD gurus



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I am in the middle of designing a HLCD setup and really only need cables, sound damping and to decided on a processor. I have already purchased a pair of DE500 drivers and I have a pair of mini bodies that were given to me. My issue is that today I was offered 2 sets of HLCD horns + drivers for a decent price. I can't find any info on the drivers anywhere and the bodies are not labeled. The bodies look like veritas or at least home made veritas copies. Can anyone shed some light on these guys? I'm really curious to get some info on the drivers so I can decide if I should keep with my plan or pick up these guys.

Set 1
Drivers - Ramsa - EAS45HD06C

Set 2
Drivers - Accoustician Sound Engineer - 4430


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

60 views and nobody has any input. Are these two setups so old that their information is lost to time?


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know anything about that motor.

Those horns look alot like fiberglass versions of the Veritas Accuwaves but aside from that I've got nothing. You've deduced about all that I can off of those pictures which isn't much. I'd be curious to hear them though. If you don't want them, I'd even be willing to pick them up to play with. I'm always curious.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nitrous, horns, and liquor,what next?wish my shelf looked like that,decisions decisions


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I ended up picking these up but they are sitting on the shelf. Neither pair will fit my my car or truck without a lot of work. I am not sure what I am going to do with them just yet though.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like a Veritas clone. At first glance I thought it was a Crossfire but I think fredswain is right.









Veritas









your horns

If you really have a Yamaha compression driver, please let me know. Some of those Yamahas are very rare and collectible.


----------

